# Ft. Pickens



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, I just moved to the Milton Area and have fished Ft. Pickens area twice. I have caught plenty of Lady Fish, catfish, & a few Pompano.

Is that the norm, or are there other fish to be caught in the Ft. Pickens surf? I'm I wasting my time? Should I be fishing a different area? 

I am bored with the lady fish would like to get hooked on something else that's bigger.

Any suggest would be great. Like I said, just moved to the area a couple of weeks ago and love it. Right now I am just fishing from the surf/pairs.

Thanks,


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

If you want something bigger, but not too big like 8+ foot sharks. Go down to a local tackle shop buy a 12ft+ surf rod and a penn spin fisher V or a penn battle that can hold 50# braid for at least 300 yards than add a topshot for abrasion. You can look up on here with the search bar on how to make a shark rig. Take a half a lady and just wait. Can catch 5ft+ sharks and maybe a nice big red!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

There are bluesfish, big redfish, black drum, and sharks that you can target. Ladyfish are good bait for them. I caught a large king off the beach on a ladyfish but i do not think that happens all that much. 

I am still trying to catch a good shark.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

HappyHourHero said:


> There are bluesfish, big redfish, black drum, and sharks that you can target. Ladyfish are good bait for them. I caught a large king off the beach on a ladyfish but i do not think that happens all that much.
> 
> I am still trying to catch a good shark.


pretty much what he said. I live in Milton and I haven't landed any big sharks yet but I got all the gear to. the next time we head out you're welcome to join. we fish all over pcola beach, ft. pickens sometimes.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

If your not doing anything tonight we could head out together. I live in Milton also. I have shark setups and bait. Call or text at 850-375-4299 if interested.


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

Chris & foreverfishing I will hit you guys up in the future. I am heading out tomorrow with my kids let them play a little in the water and i get some fishing in. 

Thanks everybody for the info.

Alex


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

No problem. Saturday evenings and all day Sunday are my best times to be able to get out on the water.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

okiman said:


> Chris & foreverfishing I will hit you guys up in the future. I am heading out tomorrow with my kids let them play a little in the water and i get some fishing in.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the info.
> 
> Alex


ok man. I don't really have set days when I go, just pm me whenever and ill let you know when I can.


----------

